# Do water-based plastisols exist?



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

I know I am mixing my words here -- plastisols are PVC so, by definition, you cannot have a water-based plastisol.

What I am asking is there a company that can print water-based designs on special release paper, mail them to me and I press them with my heat press?

Has anyone tried that? What are the limitations or issues?

Thanks.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm 99.999% sure it's a "NO". The problem is that water based inks dry and are cured. Plastisol works so good as a transfer because you can semi cure it and then when you press it melts and then cures fully. Not sure how you would be able to do that with water.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

There are water base transfers. I have never used on. When a water base in drys it is NOT cured. It still requires to be heat cured. 

Not sure why anyone would try a water base for a transfer as plastisol transfers have a very soft hand.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There have been promises from companies saying they're coming out with water-based transfers. There was even a tutorial on how to make them in one of our industry magazines. But nothing yet.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Last year at one of the shows there was a company doing water based transfers. I'll see if I can find their info. I have a shirt from them. But honestly it feels more like a plastisol transfer with a lot of soft hand.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

Dang that .001% !!! I don't do water, but that's what I get for 'thinking'. Thanks for clearing that up Joe.


----------

